# what do you feed when it's raining?



## bj taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

I live in hot dry Texas.  my goats forage.  it's been raining for two days now (very unusual).  the little girls seem to think they are going to melt if they get out in the rain.  I know they're hungry, but i'm afraid to feed them the grain (noble goat feed) for fear they will bloat.  they're not interested in hay what so ever.


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2013)

IF they are truly hungry they will either eat the hay or they will venture out in the rain.


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

ok, thank you.  I saw your post on another thread about alfalfa.  I will plan on them having free choice alfalfa pellets & hay for the winter too.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 20, 2013)

We up to our eyeballs in rain right now too so I feel for ya. I keep hay pellets on hand at all times. When it is raining like this those darn little goats won't budge from the barn unless they're plain starving.

They will eat hay pellets before long stem. Long stem hay they won't touch for some reason until they know they can't go browse. What do you have available to you though? If just long stem hay then they will sooner or later get hungry enough and eat it. If you can make a trip to say tractor supply you could maybe pick up some kind of hay pellets? 

If has been raining heavily here all day and before feeding the goats were noticeably flat-ish on they rumen side. After just a few scoops shared between them everyone looks warmer and puffed up more like a good browsing day. My feed room is never without a bag of pellets. EEither alfalfa or Timothy / alfalfa or just Timothy.  Really depends on their needs and store availability.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 20, 2013)

Why would they bloat if they are fed grain when it rains?


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 21, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Why would they bloat if they are fed grain when it rains?


I think it has to do with the goats not getting grain on a usual basis, then suddenly getting grain because they won't go out to graze. Such a sudden change in diet could cause bloat.


----------



## meme (Sep 21, 2013)

Can't you just move their hay feeder to a sheltered area, or put their hay in something else in a dry spot temporarily?


----------



## elevan (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with AshleyFishy - go for the hay pellets (instead of grain) if you're truly concerned about them not eating during a rainy season.




			
				Godsgrl said:
			
		

> > Moonshine wrote:
> >
> > Why would they bloat if they are fed grain when it rains?
> 
> ...


Yes, a sudden change in diet can lead to bloat.


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 21, 2013)

come Monday, i'm going to get some hay pellets.  i'll have to see what they have.  with winter coming, they will need something like this anyway.


----------

